# Is it possible to get a pet mongoose, within the UK?



## Ryanplatts (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey, I was just wondering whether it was possible to get a pet mongoose within the UK?. I've always wanted one, and I've read up on them being domesticated pets if trained right. I've read about their dietary requirements, exercise and environments. So I was just wondering if I could somehow get one, maybe not right now but in a few years, and what I'd need to be able to get one, e.g a permit. Or whether they're allowed in any circumstance.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

I imagine it is possible to get hold of one, a friend of mine has a skunk after all 
I don't know about licensing, but it is probably safe to say that it is possible to get one as a pet.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi
yes you can get them (yellow mongoose) but they are not cheap.

£1500 each and they tend to come in pairs.

Let me know 

Paul


----------



## Ryanplatts (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for the information. Yellow mongoose was the breed i was hoping for, though any would of been fine. Though i'll not be able to afford it for a couple of years. Also, is there any kind of permit you need to be able to keep them?
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

I keep dwarf mongoose... if you are looking for a domesticated pet, then this species should be avoided.


----------

